# only 3 eggs fertilised... are our chances very low



## hereitgoes

out of 6 eggs collected only 3 have fertilised... dont know what to think... could they start dying off now?


----------



## _Nell

Hi, i'm sorry to here you had slightly low fertization, it's not all bleak though, honestly.

'average' fertilization is around 60-70%, so at 50% you were only just under. Bear in mind that not all 6 eggs were necessarily mature and capable of fertilzation too.

The 3 you have now, have every chance of continuing to divide and being capable of making good quality embryos that can make a baby, try to focus on that.

I hate that phrase, it only takes 1, so I won't say that, but in reality you can only have 1 or 2 transferred anyway and very few embryos are capable of being frozen, so you just don't need lots.

My amh is the same as yours, for my first IVF we had only 5 or 6 follicles visible, then somehow we had 24 eggs retrieved. I felt such a relief. Then, despite no male factor issues, we only had 2 fertilize. I was devastated so I know how it feels. My two didn;t make it that cycle, but I googled waaaay too much at the time and I can tell you there are plenty of good news stories in similar situation......IVF is a survival of the fittest embryos and right now you have 3 embryos that are surviving :)


----------



## tansey

I know loads of ladies who only had 1 or two and still got pg! So stay positive! Good luck :dust:


----------



## hereitgoes

thanks girls. xxx Out of the 6 eggs, 5 were mature so 3 fertilised out of the 5. I dont think Iwill sleep a wink until the morn. am so so scared there will be none left in the morn :-(


----------



## africaqueen

No that is good! i had 6 eggs last cycle and only 1 fertilised! GL xxx


----------



## toch1402

hereitgoes said:


> out of 6 eggs collected only 3 have fertilised... dont know what to think... could they start dying off now?

Hi hereitgoes, 

I just wanted to give you some hope (I had seen your post on one of the other forums). I know of three people who had success with 3 or less embies.

My friend at work had 3 eggs collected. 2 fertilised and were transferred - as a result she has a lovely little boy. Her friend had similar stats and had a little girl. 

I am the third, I had 5 eggs collected, 4 were mature, 3 fertilised with ICSI and I had two transfered on day three. The third wasn't good enough to be frozen on day 5. I am currently 8 weeks pregnant with one baby. 

I can completely relate to how you are feeling at waiting and worrying on how they are doing but hopefully this gives you a little reassurance that positive outcomes can come from three or less embies. I also found looking through the success thread helpful and focused on the ladies who had fewer embies. 

Good luck in your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## hereitgoes

Toch, thank you SO SO much... Its so good to hear from someone who understands. I really appreciate it. I will let you know in the morning how the 3 are doing. We are cycling in Prague at the moment and its 12 midnight here now. Thanks again and congrats xx


----------



## _Nell

Just wanted to drop back in to say I hope your 3 embryos are still thriving in the lab today, I know how nerve-wracking it is waiting for news.


----------



## hereitgoes

Hey Nell thanks for your thoughts and being so caring  
We got great news today that all three are now grade A and going strong. Clinic want us to do a day 5 transfer! Im nervous tho incase they dont survive to day 5!!! Tomorrow is day 3 so we will see how they are in the morn.. if all three are still @ grade one, is it worth the risk going to day 5?!!! head is wrecked! But so so so so so relieved


----------



## _Nell

That's great news :)

The clinic will guide you tomorrow on what to do, but if all 3 are still the same grade then pushing to 5 day transfer will help pick the best v's guessing.

Of course, there is some risk in leaving them the extra 2 days.....how many do you plan to transfer? 1 or 2?


----------



## katrus78

Hi hun, I am one day behind you. Really wanna see how your embabies are doing tomorrow. I am also waiting for the news tomorrow morning. My clinic said if its less than 5 than they will do a transfer ona third day, no matter the grade. I am praying it will be more than 5.


----------



## hereitgoes

Hey Katrus, Ill def keep you posted. How are you feeling? Good luck with your news today let me know how it goes! Im here in Prague waiting anxiously for the call. Its another almost 3 hrs away tho...... stomach in knots. Am praying now theyre all still at grade a and if so we will just follow clinics advice and go to blast but if any changes we will transfer today as its day 3. My body is telling me tho for some reason its not ready for them today so Im praying they are all still good, Ill keep u posted; Best of luck with your news x


----------



## ttcfurrever

hereitgoes, 3 grade A's are awesome! Good luck on your transfers.


----------



## hereitgoes

Hi girls, all three are still at Grade A and now have 8 cells  We are so so relieved and so so happy. We are going to do a day 5 blast transfer all going well in the morn. xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck hereitgoes - all sounds like it is going to plan :dust:

And Nell - I have seen you post in lots of different threads and you are always so supportive - I see yo have finally got a positive - I am soooo pleased for you hon. Have every thing crossed that it is a keeper :hgs:


----------



## _Nell

Hereitgoes - That's brilliant news :) The extra couple of days will give your body time to recover from EC too.

MrsMax- thanks for your wishes, I'm very nervous but trying to stay positive and believe that it finally could go well :)


----------



## kazzab25

Awwwww been stalking your post so pleased all going well!!


----------



## mrsmax

any updates? :dust:


----------



## katrus78

I am anxious to hear the update too!


----------



## hereitgoes

Hi girls, sorry I had to reset my password to get in. 
So we are going to blast transfer in the morning! All three are Morulas now. :happydance:
We are so so so excited but also anxious that they will be there tomorrow morning!! The final hurdle. 
We are going to transfer two and freeze one IF we still have them. Say a prayer girls. Dont know how I will sleep tonight!!

How are you?


----------



## poppy666

Im stalking now, good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lexx7

I have just read your thread with great interest as I'm going through mild ivf again this month and due to it being mild (low dose gonal f), I only had one of 8 follicles mature and grow last month so I abandoned it and tried naturally - bfn though :growlmad:

So this month I've doubled the dose of last month and yet the fs says he hopes for at least 2 :shrug: So I'm very pleased to see your super duper results with your 3 :happydance:

Fingers crossed everything has gone well for you this morning and what a lovely place to be having the treatment - I had the best holiday ever in Prague many years ago :flower: 

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

any news today?


----------



## Trying 2 cope

hi guys, im just about to post on IVF successes but thought you'd wanna hear my story. I am 30, dh 42, we both have children from previous relationships but after trying for 2 years and 3 months we moved to IVF last month. After 3 failed IUI's and a low amh result (5.28) i believed i would never see two lines on a test. My ivf cycle was a disaster. We only got 3 follicles, 2 eggs and only one fertilised. One 2 cell was put back on day 2.
It worked!! I've been getting strong BFP's from saturday and my official test date is tomorrow, 16 days after egg collection.
It can happen!


----------



## mrsmax

tryingtocope - that is AWESOME!!!!!! :happydance: You must be over the moon!


----------



## Trying 2 cope

not really mrsmax. it hasnt sunk in at all! i cant believe its true or that it'll last. im posting to help give u guys faith but also to try and make it more real.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - I got 8 eggs - 7 mature, and only 4 fertilised. The clinic said that was bang on what they would expect statistically. I have an AMH of 5 (UK) so all in all I guess this is good - but re-reading this thread has given me more hope. They are doing a 2 day transfer (they aways do that) so hopefully all will be good at 2pm tomorrow. 

How's the TWW treating you Hereitgoes?


----------



## FlyFlorida

What ever happened with hereitgoes???
Two failed cycles with DE. RE states I needed a carrier. My dear friend is set for her transfer of our embryos on the 18th. Found out this AM only 3 of 6 fertilized. Concerned about these numbers.


----------



## perfectsyzygy

So awesome for them!!

2012-Apr-30 High hcG at 5w3d
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/985449-hcg-20-700-5weeks-3-days.html

2012-Oct-21 Boy/Girl Twins!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1305935-breech-twins-30wks-movement.html


----------



## perfectsyzygy

perfectsyzygy said:


> So awesome for them!!
> 
> 2012-Apr-30 High hcG at 5w3d
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/985449-hcg-20-700-5weeks-3-days.html
> 
> 2012-Oct-21 Boy/Girl Twins!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1305935-breech-twins-30wks-movement.html

2012-Dec-10 Planned C-sect
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t.../1573763-teeny-5-5-8-lbs-babies-any-pics.html


----------

